

There are people who collect Air Sickness Bags (barf bags from airplanes) - dleffel
http://thecollectionary.com/club/airsickness-bags

======
wanda
This is kind of dull but no more insane than _collecting_ anything else. It's
not as bad as some of the collections I've seen online on certain otaku
culture sites.

